# عاجل جدا "" للشباب "" ما هو رد فعلك اذا حدث معك هذا الموقف ...



## +Nevena+ (14 نوفمبر 2011)

ما هو رد فعلك اذا حدث معك هذا الموقف ...

 فجأت فتاه حبيبها بطلب غريب من نوعه 
 خصوصا في مجتمعنا الشرقي

 جاءت بجواره وقدمت له ورده حمراء
 وقالت  له هامسه وبصريح العباره
 انا بطلب يداك للزواج :love34:


 والجدير بالذكر
 ان رد فعل الشاب كان قوي جدا وسريع
 فقد اعلن الموافقه علي الفور :flowers:

 ههههههههه الدنيا اتشقلب حالها يا رجاله


 سؤالي للشباب بقي
 لو انت مكان الشاب دا هتعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟؟
 وهاتقابل كلام حبيبتك دا بأي منطق وباي احساس ؟؟؟

 يالا منتظره الردود بسرعه


 بواسطتي جوسبل لايف​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*لازم تقابل ابويا اومال ايه
هى الدنيا سايبه 
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *لازم تقابل ابويا اومال ايه
> هى الدنيا سايبه
> *




هروب متوقع بس بصراحه ماكنتش متوقعه منك يا مون

ماشي دي في الخطه الخمسيه القادمه
هههههههههه
مهي الدنيا اتقلبت بعد الثوره بقي

عاوزه اعرف رد فعلك
في ذات تلك اللحظه هههههههه هايكون ايه ؟؟؟؟؟

منتظره عودتك تاني للاجابه
اجباري :ranting:


----------



## bob (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*حقولها قدمي لماما CV و حتبقي تحددلك ميعاد:dntknw:

*


----------



## Alexander.t (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*بصى يا جوسبل عشان اكون معاكى صريح مش قادر اتخيل الموقف
عشان انا لما بكون مرتبط بفتاه بكون قايلها انا هتقدملك امتى
يعنى العلاقه مش بتكون جهجهونى كده !
اما لو قصدك اى بنت عاديه مفيش بينى وبينها علاقه
لازم ابقى اتشرط عليها :new6:
الشقه تكون 4 اوض وصاله ولازم يكون فى حمام فى اوضة النوم
غير بقى الشبكه مش هى اللى عاوزه يبقى لازم تدفع حق الشبكه 
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 نوفمبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *حقولها قدمي لماما CV و حتبقي تحددلك ميعاد:dntknw:
> 
> *




هو ايه دا بقي
الكل هايدخل ويهرب من الرد و ايه

ما قولنا عيشوا اللحظه وقولنا رد فعلكوا ايش
في اليوم اللي ..... دا

:ranting::spor22:

يالا ارجع رد من الاول تاني
اجابه خطأ
:beee:


----------



## Alexander.t (14 نوفمبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *حقولها قدمي لماما CV و حتبقي تحددلك ميعاد:dntknw:
> 
> *




*قصدك لمامى مش ماما :new6:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *بصى يا جوسبل عشان اكون معاكى صريح مش قادر اتخيل الموقف
> عشان انا لما بكون مرتبط بفتاه بكون قايلها انا هتقدملك امتى
> يعنى العلاقه مش بتكون جهجهونى كده !
> اما لو قصدك اى بنت عاديه مفيش بينى وبينها علاقه
> ...



ههههههههههه
انت كدا داخل علي طمع بقي

لا طبعا مش اقصد اي بنت والسلام
انا اقصد البنت اللي انت مرتبط بيها
وهي عارفه ظروفك طبعا 

بس فجاه وانت قاعد كدا في امان الله
جت ونطت جانبك وقالت الكلام دا

ياتري كلامها دا يفرحك ولا يضايقك ؟؟؟؟؟؟
كرجل شرقي تقبل منها الكلام دا حتي لو هزار ؟؟؟؟؟
ولا هتحس انه نوع من انواع الضغط عليك ؟؟؟؟


----------



## bob (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*نتكلم جد شوية بقي
انا بالنسبة ليا لو هي البنت اللي حاطط عيني عليها مثلا و مستني الظروف تتحسن حطير من الفرحة لانها قصرت عليا مسافات كتيرة 
بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــس
مش حنسي ظروفي و حفهمها انا ليه كنت مستني مش عايز اكلمها علشان ظروفي بسبب انا الي حد ما بعتمد علي عقلي اكتر من مشاعري
بس برضه انا من عيله محافظة جدا ( سلفي) بابا مش حيوافق علي كده
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *قصدك لمامى مش ماما :new6:*



مصلح الثوره لسه مش وصل عند بوب
ماما قبل الصوره ومامي بعدها هههههههههه
اتعلموها بقي :t33:


----------



## magedrn (14 نوفمبر 2011)

هاديها رقم ابويا وتقابله ويشوفوا مع بعض موضوع الشبكة والفرح و امكانيتها الشقة والعفش وكل الحاجات دى الاول وبعد كدا افكر فى الموضوع :new6:
لكن لو فى الجد شوية هاقولك ان اللى اعرفه ان الرجل هو اللى بيعمل الحاجة دى 
لكن بصراحة ومن غير نقاش لو حصل معايا الموقف دا مااقدرش اقولك اصلا انى ممكن اصدق لانى اكيد بحلم وبصراحة طبعا ما هصدق انى اقولها موافق على الاقلل هاترضى باى شئ وخلاص 
وقتها وبعدين مش هى اللى بدات وعملت كدا تستحمل نتيجة غلطها ههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (14 نوفمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههههه
> انت كدا داخل علي طمع بقي
> 
> لا طبعا مش اقصد اي بنت والسلام
> ...



*نتكلم بصراحه
هحس انه بطريق غير مباشر عاوزه تقولى هتيجى امتى تطلبنى !*


----------



## bob (14 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *قصدك لمامى مش ماما :new6:*


*ههههههههه لا مامي مش فاضية لكن ماما فاضية*:beee:


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 نوفمبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *نتكلم جد شوية بقي
> انا بالنسبة ليا لو هي البنت اللي حاطط عيني عليها مثلا و مستني الظروف تتحسن حطير من الفرحة لانها قصرت عليا مسافات كتيرة
> بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــس
> مش حنسي ظروفي و حفهمها انا ليه كنت مستني مش عايز اكلمها علشان ظروفي بسبب انا الي حد ما بعتمد علي عقلي اكتر من مشاعري
> ...




كدا تمام
مفيش احلي من الجد :flowers:
بس انت غيرت امتي يا ولدي

سؤال بقي
كراجل شرقي ومن عائله محافظه
وهي البنت اللي بتحبها
قابل انها هي اللي تقولك كدا ؟؟؟؟
ولا فكرك هايجيب ويودي بقي
ازاي تقول كلام زي دا ..... الخ


----------



## bob (14 نوفمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> كدا تمام
> مفيش احلي من الجد :flowers:
> بس انت غيرت امتي يا ولدي
> 
> ...


*لا انا كرجل شرقي حطير من الفرحة لاني ححس انها عندها مشاعر و مبخلتش بيها عليا و اتحدت كل قيم المجتمع( علشان انا بتضايق جدا من العادات اللي بيفرضها المجتمع في عدم اعطاء البنت الفرصة انها تعبر عن مشاعرها و بيدي الحق بس للولاد و ده طبعا انقاص منها ) *


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 نوفمبر 2011)

magedrn قال:


> هاديها رقم ابويا وتقابله ويشوفوا مع بعض موضوع الشبكة والفرح و امكانيتها الشقة والعفش وكل الحاجات دى الاول وبعد كدا افكر فى الموضوع :new6:
> لكن لو فى الجد شوية هاقولك ان اللى اعرفه ان الرجل هو اللى بيعمل الحاجة دى
> لكن بصراحة ومن غير نقاش لو حصل معايا الموقف دا مااقدرش اقولك اصلا انى ممكن اصدق لانى اكيد بحلم وبصراحة طبعا ما هصدق انى اقولها موافق على الاقلل هاترضى باى شئ وخلاص
> وقتها وبعدين مش هى اللى بدات وعملت كدا تستحمل نتيجة غلطها ههههههههههههه



هههههههه يا ساتر هي الشباب كلها ما صدقت ولا ايه
كله داخل علي طمع كدا

حلم ايه يا عمنا انت
طماع اصلي 
غلطتها عشان بتقولك عاوزه اكمل حياتي معاك
يا ساتر :ranting:

الهي تقع في واحده خرسه يا ماجد :t33:

نورت الموضوع


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *نتكلم بصراحه
> هحس انه بطريق غير مباشر عاوزه تقولى هتيجى امتى تطلبنى !*



اها طب هتقوليها ايه بقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا غلسه وعاوزه اعرف :blush2:


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 نوفمبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *لا انا كرجل شرقي حطير من الفرحة لاني ححس انها عندها مشاعر و مبخلتش بيها عليا و اتحدت كل قيم المجتمع( علشان انا بتضايق جدا من العادات اللي بيفرضها المجتمع في عدم اعطاء البنت الفرصة انها تعبر عن مشاعرها و بيدي الحق بس للولاد و ده طبعا انقاص منها ) *



بجد برافوا عليك
ايوه كدا هو دا الكلام والا فلا 
ههههههههههه
فلتسقط التقاليد والعادات المورثه الخاطئه

محدش يجي ورايا التحرير


ربنا يفرحك ويبعتلك بنوته مش بخيله في مشاعرها يارب
ههههههههه
ويبقي ليا الحلاوه بقي :flowers:


----------



## Servant Of Christ (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*لو كنت أحب البنت لماذا أرفض هذا الطلب ؟؟
و لو كان عندها هكذا جرأة و شجاعة هذا امر يفرحني و يسعدني
طبعا اذا حصلي هذا الموقف أضحك لانه غريب ...
لكني ساوافق دون تردد ....
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*موضوع جامد يا باشا 
ونادر جدا لما يحصل في مجتمعنا 
بس لو زي ما انتي بتقولي 
وهي حبيبتي 
مش هديها فرصه تقولي الكلام ده 
لاني هكون سبقتها في الخطوه دي اكيد 
اما بقي لو هي اللي معجبيه بيا " افتراضي يعني علي اساس انها عميه   "
هصارحها انه مينفعش لان الحد مفيهوش مجامله 

*​


----------



## bob (14 نوفمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> بجد برافوا عليك
> ايوه كدا هو دا الكلام والا فلا
> ههههههههههه
> فلتسقط التقاليد والعادات المورثه الخاطئه
> ...


*هههههههه فعلا كان نفسي في التحرير الناس تغير الافكار و التقاليد المتخلفة مش شرط الحاكم بس
بس قولي يا رب و هو حيبعت و ساعتها حبقي اجبلك علبة حلاوة*


----------



## magedrn (14 نوفمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههه يا ساتر هي الشباب كلها ما صدقت ولا ايه
> كله داخل علي طمع كدا
> 
> حلم ايه يا عمنا انت
> ...


على فكرة غلط خالص اللى وصلك انا مش داخل على طمع ولا حاجة
لكن الانسانة اللى اتمنى اكمل عمرى معها لازم اكون انا اللى قالها الكلمة دى 
اكون انا الراجل فى كل شئ او زى ما هاتقولوا وتتريقوا سى السيد يعنى 
لكن لو حصل دا اللى بيتقوليه وقتها يمكن افكر بالموضوع من ناحية انها عايزنى من غير اشياء مادية اللى هى الشقة والشبكة والحاجات دى ودى حاجة طبعا تفرحنى وطبعا هاحاول بقدر الامكان اكمل عمرى معها هى زى ما اتمنت هى وانا


----------



## marcelino (14 نوفمبر 2011)

لحظه حلوة .. هطير من الفرحه ​


----------



## elamer1000 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*حلو الموضوع ده*

*لو انا فى الموقف ده*

*وهى ليها عندى غلاوة او بحبها*

*اولا احترم مشاعرها واقدرها*

*ثانيا اتكلم عن خطة ارتباطنا وترتيبات حياتنا وتوافقنا وربنا يدبر*

*شكرا للموضوع*

*+++*
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 نوفمبر 2011)

هو الموضوع للشباب بس اعتقد... إن الفتاه مش هيجلها الجرائه تعمل كدا غير لما تكون متئكده إنه مش مقفل و إنه مش هينفر من فعلها..بإختصار هتكون عرفه إنه هيفرح بما فعلت....اصل فى رجال بجد تعد تعمل حركات و متنطقش و الواحد يبقا مش فاهم دى صداقه ولا دا حب و لا إه و يفضل الراجل ساكت و يخليها تتجنن و متعرفش راسها من رجلها..و تجنن صحبتها معاها و يجى ادمها ناس و هى تبقى مش عارفاحبيبها ده حاسس بيها و لا هى مش فارقا معاه و تكمل مشوارها و تدى فرصه لغيرو او تحاول تعافر مع قلبها علشان ينساه...ليه الرجاله بقت  كدا... ليه لما يعجبو بوحده يعدو يلفو و يدورو و يدواخوها و مش يخشو فى الموضوع و يشوفو ينفع و لا لاء و خلاص...
بس موقف جميل للشباب ...بس ياريت ميخدش قلم فى نفسه هههههه


----------



## Critic (15 نوفمبر 2011)

الموقف ده فى الشرق مستحيل ! ...هتروح البنت تقول لاهلها فى البيت انا اتقدمت لشاب وقبلنى مثلا ؟!


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (15 نوفمبر 2011)

هما يطولوا اصلا حد يعبرهم ويطلبوهم للجواز دى الشباب اليومين دول بتتنشق على بنت ههههههههه ماهيصدقوا طبعا


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 نوفمبر 2011)

_*هديلها رقم مامى واقولها خلى تنت تكلمها بخصوصك وتحدد معاد للمقابلة

..............................

بصراحة يعنى لو انا كمان بحبها هقولها وانا كمان بحبك وحبى ليها هيزيد

_____________________



*_​


----------



## حيران (9 ديسمبر 2011)

الصراحة مش عارف احط نفسى فى الموقف ده


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 ديسمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههه
سوري يا جماعه انا نسيت الموضوع خالص
السن والزهايمر بقي

نرجع نرد علي الموضوع


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 ديسمبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> *لو كنت أحب البنت لماذا أرفض هذا الطلب ؟؟
> و لو كان عندها هكذا جرأة و شجاعة هذا امر يفرحني و يسعدني
> طبعا اذا حصلي هذا الموقف أضحك لانه غريب ...
> لكني ساوافق دون تردد ....
> *




بالطبع اقصد البنت التي تحبها

يعني معقول بنت مش تعرفها وتقولك كدا هههههههههه

طب تمام ان الموقف يفرحك

ميرسي كتير علي مشاركتك 
ربنا يفرحك


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *موضوع جامد يا باشا
> ونادر جدا لما يحصل في مجتمعنا
> بس لو زي ما انتي بتقولي
> وهي حبيبتي
> ...



هما دول الصعايده وا فلا :gun:
هههههههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع طبعا عياد
بمشاركتك الجميله المباشره


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 ديسمبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *هههههههه فعلا كان نفسي في التحرير الناس تغير الافكار و التقاليد المتخلفة مش شرط الحاكم بس
> بس قولي يا رب و هو حيبعت و ساعتها حبقي اجبلك علبة حلاوة*



كان  :thnk0001: فعل ماضي سيبه في حاله بقي 
هههههههههه

يارب يا خويا يارب
تؤ تؤ تؤ
وانت مستواك علبه حلاوه برده

بس انا عاوز علبه شوكولاه بالمكسرات كمان :smile01


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 ديسمبر 2011)

magedrn قال:


> على فكرة غلط خالص اللى وصلك انا مش داخل على طمع ولا حاجة
> لكن الانسانة اللى اتمنى اكمل عمرى معها لازم اكون انا اللى قالها الكلمة دى
> اكون انا الراجل فى كل شئ او زى ما هاتقولوا وتتريقوا سى السيد يعنى
> لكن لو حصل دا اللى بيتقوليه وقتها يمكن افكر بالموضوع من ناحية انها عايزنى من غير اشياء مادية اللى هى الشقة والشبكة والحاجات دى ودى حاجة طبعا تفرحنى وطبعا هاحاول بقدر الامكان اكمل عمرى معها هى زى ما اتمنت هى وانا



وهو ايه اللي وصلي عشان تقول انه غلط يا واد :act23:
انا كنت برد بهزار علي كلامك لان مون قال تقربيا نفس الرد
مش اكتر ههههههههههه

بعيدا عن موضوع سي السيد وخلافه

انا اقصد انها بتحاول تعبرلك عن حبها
بس بطريقتها دي
لانها اكيد مش هتقول كدا لاي واحد الا لو واثقه انهم لبعض
بنسبه مثلا 90% كفايه كدا هههههههههه

اتمني اكون عرفت اوصل المقصود
ربنا يسعدك يا فندم


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 ديسمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> لحظه حلوة .. هطير من الفرحه ​



هاتبقي زي الراجل دا يعني
وتعمل كدا هههههههههه
:ura1::ura1::ura1:

ربنا يسعدك يا ميلو وابقي اعزمني بقي

ميرسي علي مشاركتك


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 ديسمبر 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *حلو الموضوع ده*
> 
> *لو انا فى الموقف ده*
> 
> ...




تمام مشاركتك جميله
بس انا اقصد انها قالتها من باب الهزار
او انكم فعلا مرتبطين وكدا
 بس هي بحتثك تاخد خطوه ايجابيه مثلا 
باسلوب تشجيع 

فكويس ان رد فعلك هيكون تقدير لمشاعرها


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هو الموضوع للشباب بس اعتقد... إن الفتاه مش هيجلها الجرائه تعمل كدا غير لما تكون متئكده إنه مش مقفل و إنه مش هينفر من فعلها..بإختصار هتكون عرفه إنه هيفرح بما فعلت....اصل فى رجال بجد تعد تعمل حركات و متنطقش و الواحد يبقا مش فاهم دى صداقه ولا دا حب و لا إه و يفضل الراجل ساكت و يخليها تتجنن و متعرفش راسها من رجلها..و تجنن صحبتها معاها و يجى ادمها ناس و هى تبقى مش عارفاحبيبها ده حاسس بيها و لا هى مش فارقا معاه و تكمل مشوارها و تدى فرصه لغيرو او تحاول تعافر مع قلبها علشان ينساه...ليه الرجاله بقت  كدا... ليه لما يعجبو بوحده يعدو يلفو و يدورو و يدواخوها و مش يخشو فى الموضوع و يشوفو ينفع و لا لاء و خلاص...
> بس موقف جميل للشباب ...بس ياريت ميخدش قلم فى نفسه هههههه



هههههههههه كلامك مظبوط طبعا
بس طبعا مفيش بنت هتجلها الجراة تقول كدا
الا لو كانت مرتبطه بالشخص دا وعلاقتهم تسمح بكلامها دا
من باب الهزار او التحفيظ بقي لاخذ خطوه جاده في علاقتهم
واكيد لو بيحبها بجد هايفهم معني كلامها صح

ميرسي يا سكرتي علي مشاركتك الرائعه


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 ديسمبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> الموقف ده فى الشرق مستحيل ! ...هتروح البنت تقول لاهلها فى البيت انا اتقدمت لشاب وقبلنى مثلا ؟!



لا يا كريتيك مش دا قصدي خالص
انا اقصد زي ما وضحت في ردودي علي مون وبوب وماجد

انهم مرتبطين فعلا 
بس هي قالتها من باب الهزار او التحفيظ ليس الا
لان طبعا اكيد هي عارفه انه مستحيل يحصل في الشرق 

وميرسي علي مشاركتك


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 ديسمبر 2011)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> هما يطولوا اصلا حد يعبرهم ويطلبوهم للجواز دى الشباب اليومين دول بتتنشق على بنت ههههههههه ماهيصدقوا طبعا



ههههههههههههههههههه
علي رايك دا حتي سوق الجواز وقف الفتره دي
بسبب الامكانيات الماديه وخلافه

ربنا يفرح الكل يارب
نورتي يا سكره الموضوع


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 ديسمبر 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> _*هديلها رقم مامى واقولها خلى تنت تكلمها بخصوصك وتحدد معاد للمقابلة
> 
> 
> ..............................
> ...




هههههههههههههههههه ايه الرقه دي كلها يا هيرو
هادلها رقم مامي وتنت
بذمتك يا بني هتقول كدا :act23:
هههههههههههه


نيجي للجد بقي
ايون هو و دا الكلام
وكويس ان الاغلبيه متفق انه موقف مفرح ليهم


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 ديسمبر 2011)

حيران قال:


> الصراحة مش عارف احط نفسى فى الموقف ده



بشكرك علي صراحتك ومشاركتك

وبيشكرك تاني لانك فكرتني بالموضوع بمشاركتك فيه

نورت الموضوع


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 ديسمبر 2011)

مش فاهم اية الغريب ف الموقف  ?????

لو بحبها وبتحبني فاكيد متفقين ان اخر العلاقة جواز 
مش بنحب بعض عشان اعودها تروح صالون حلاقة رجالي يعني xD !!!!

ولو بنت معرفهاش وجات قالت كدة فهرفض طبعا
لأنو جواز مش سلق بيض

اية يا جدعان


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 ديسمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> مش فاهم اية الغريب ف الموقف  ?????
> 
> لو بحبها وبتحبني فاكيد متفقين ان اخر العلاقة جواز
> مش بنحب بعض عشان اعودها تروح صالون حلاقة رجالي يعني xD !!!!
> ...



الغريب ان اغلب الناس شايفه الموضوع من وجه نظر
انك في الشرق وبس كعادات وتقاليد يبقي الكلام صعب ومستحيل

انا ما قولتش انها هاتروح لاهله تطلب ايديه منهم
 الموضوع زي ما وضحت في ردودي السابقه 

وميرسي يا كيرو دايما بتجيب من الاخر
نورت


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 ديسمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> الغريب ان اغلب الناس شايفه الموضوع من وجه نظر
> انك في الشرق وبس كعادات وتقاليد يبقي الكلام صعب ومستحيل



ازاي صعب ومستحيل الكلام ف حاجة مفروغ منها وموجودة اصلا !
هو مش انا بحب امها عشان اتجوزها ف الاخر  ??
فيها اية بأة لما تيجي تقولي نتجوز ؟



Gospel Life قال:


> انا ما قولتش انها هاتروح لاهله تطلب ايديه منهم



انا عارف دة
انا بس مستغرب انك بتقولي 
انها تيجي تقول تتجوزني
وهي اصلا البنت اللي بحبها

الموقف كان يبأة غريب لو بنت معرفهاش


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 ديسمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> ازاي صعب ومستحيل الكلام ف حاجة مفروغ منها وموجودة اصلا !
> هو مش انا بحب امها عشان اتجوزها ف الاخر  ??
> فيها اية بأة لما تيجي تقولي نتجوز ؟
> 
> ...



يا كيرو 

بنت مش تعرفها وتقولك كدا ازاي يعني ؟

لا انا قصدي يا جماعه واضح
المعروف ان الشباب هي اللي بتقول كدا
انت بتحب انسالنه وهي بتحبك ومرتبطين عاطفيا
بس هي مثلا عاوزه تخليك تاخد خطوه ايجابيه او تشجعك 
قالت كدا

رد فعلك انت هتحسها مثلا  اسلوب ضغط غير مباشر منها
ولا حب منها وهي حبت توضحه بطريقتها وتتفهم الموقف

دا المقصود
لانها طبعا مش هتقولك كدا لو مش واثقه انها هتتجوزك يعني

وصلت الفكره


----------

